# Info On Audible Dot Com Membership



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just found out something, if anyone is interested in audible books?

End of last month, first day I got my Kindle Fire, I joined Audible dot com with their 30 days trial membership, downloaded a book.

Today, I went back on the site, click on the cancel my membership to end it at the end of the 30 day trial period, it asked me to choose a reason, I chose that the monthly gold plan fee of $15 a month was too expensive and hit the continue button, next screen, they want me to stay and maybe 30 days isn't long enough for me to appreciate all the benefits, so they offered me the next 3 months at a 50% discount and gave me ONE credit for another audible book for this month, NO CHARGE, next charge date is 4/3/2013 and I can cancel before and owe nothing, if I choose.

Thought this might be of interest to someone?  : )


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Good info. TY


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Darn it, I should have tried that.  I really, really love that membership and the ability to get discounted audiobooks as a complement to the Kindle version.  (When it works) Whispersync for Voice is the best idea yet.


----------

